# Comedogenic list/ google spreadsheet



## adelej (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

If you're like me, you can't use a lot of things on the face without it causing breakouts.  So after searching online for a chart with the comedogenic levels of my ingredients, I found one but couldn't print it.  So I went through the trouble of copy/pasting and reformatting into excel- and figured why not share it here in case anyone else is interested.

Please note that this is not information that I have used or tested- it's from a site called zerozits.com and simply what I think might be useful info.

Please feel free to use this chart, add info or notes as you see fit from experience.  I have made this public, so anyone with the link can edit it.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc ... GlPbmlkeWc

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 29, 2011)

I just took a quick look and the first thing that I saw is algae extract has a 5 rating. Does this company that you copied/pasted this info from think this extract is bad? Where is the original doc?

I beg to differ. As a Licensed Esthetician, I have had excellent results with people (ie: teenagers) using algae extract for acne prone skin. I think that list needs some work. I would help you out, but my business gets very busy during the holiday season.


----------



## adelej (Nov 29, 2011)

As I mentioned in the header of the sheet:  

This spreadsheet is from here originally:  http://www.zerozits.com/Articles/acnedetect.htm

And I don't agree/disagree with any of it- I simply thought it may be useful to some.  If you have a particular opinion/input/experience- please add it to the sheet!  There is a column for notes.


----------



## Fragola (Dec 1, 2011)

I guess this can be a good place for asking something which has been eating me for a long time: how do you use such list in practice ?

What does a higher value mean? That it shouldn't be used, or that you should only use a small quantity, or that you should give more attention to cleansing afterwards, or that you should average the value for all ingredients in a blend, or that it can be good for somebody but bad for you, etc. ?


----------



## adelej (Dec 1, 2011)

To be honest Fragola- I had never even really thought about such things until I wanted to make a face lotion.  I think if you're not using comedogenic oils/ingredients on areas that are prone to acne, anything on the list is fine.  I mean, I use cocoa butter in body cream, but not anywhere near my face, neck, or chest because of what it might do...

I think this really only matters to people who are trying to create a non-comedogenic product.  Otherwise, I can't see it being of much interest.

Definitely came in handy two nights ago when I made my first face cream- I put it on my skin with a tiny bit less fear since I knew I made educated oil choices... That being said only testing it out will tell me for sure if I made a good formulation...


----------



## Fragola (Dec 1, 2011)

> Otherwise, I can't see it being of much interest.


I see a high interest at all times when a lotion/cream/massage oil is used or purchased.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 1, 2011)

If you do your own research, you will come up with your own intelligent solution. Not everyone reacts the same to the same oils, due to different skin types.


----------



## adelej (Dec 1, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> If you do your own research, you will come up with your own intelligent solution. Not everyone reacts the same to the same oils, due to different skin types.



This is totally true, but it sure is nice to have a starting point to work from.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2011)

Fragola said:
			
		

> I guess this can be a good place for asking something which has been eating me for a long time: how do you use such list in practice ?
> 
> What does a higher value mean? That it shouldn't be used, or that you should only use a small quantity, or that you should give more attention to cleansing afterwards, or that you should average the value for all ingredients in a blend, or that it can be good for somebody but bad for you, etc. ?




A higher value means it is more likely to clog the pores. I don't think that means it WILL on everyone. Like adele said, it's a good starting point.

For me, since I only break out on my face, this list would help me in making a lotion or cream for my face that is less likely to make me break out. Less pore clogging.


I don't know if these values mean anything in soap since it washes off. Anyone know about that?


----------



## Fragola (Dec 3, 2011)

Trying to figure out if it's physically clogging the pores, or more like a skin reaction.


----------

